# Dead battery question?



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

My battery was the original and over seven years old. Never had a light or code. Just stopped. The pain was removing the battery. All the wires, retainer clips holding the cable bundles & the bolt holding the battery to the tray. Then reconnecting the vent tube. Doesn't help the battery in the D takes up all the space in that compartment. Still getting used to the different sound of the motor turning over.


----------

